# Kurt Cobain - 20 years



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]So I really consider myself more of a “BIG Hair” music person, but Nirvana came on the scene while I was at the end of my active duty enlistment and was huge when I was in college..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Read through the people magazine write up of him, forgot that he had a daughter, while I don’t really consider him the John Lennon of us Gen X’ers I can’t deny he had a pretty huge impact on music for my generation..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]So I was also reading through the Wikipedia page on him, which sadly enough also has the full write up of his suicide note (inappropriate IMO)..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]So I spent 2 hours reading through this and what I can garner that he was kind of pissed of his music was so popular because he didn’t think the kids (my people) truly understood it? Was he afraid of becoming more of a boy band than a rock band? Maybe he wanted more of an alice in chains following? Also it appears there was some heavy drug involvement that probably didn’t help him.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]He signed his suicide note to his daughter and that she would be better off without him in her life or him in this world or something rather F’d up…[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If you were or are a casual fan of Nirvana check up on the wiki page, its pretty interesting..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Anyways…[/SIZE]


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 7, 2014)

I was 9 when he shot himself. As an adult, it's so bizarre to me that I saw so many headlines about this at the time but almost nothing on the start of the Rwandan genocide.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

Is that another Seattle band?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 7, 2014)

You're thinking of Pearl Sudan.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

I was a 15 year old hs sophomore puke when he offed himself. At the time, that was my kind of music. I wasn't a grunge kid, but I also wasn't a boy band follower. Nirvana, Pearl Jam, still listened to GNR, damn I can't think of much more I listened to then. Anyways, I think my favorite Nirvana album was the MTV unplugged album.

I did check the wiki page and I see no benefit from providing that letter. Sometimes we as a public don't need everything.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 8, 2014)

Never was a fan of Nirvana. The only fond memory I have of the group, I guess, is Weird Al's "Smells Like Nirvana" music video. :true:


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 8, 2014)

"It's hard to bargle nargle zowf with all these marbles in my mouth"

I owned the entire Nirvana catalog, but more because I was a huge Foo Fighters fan and wanted to support my future husband Dave Grohl. I even built a popular FF fan art website back in the day - hosted on Xoom!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 8, 2014)

^^^Ha, ha! Dave Grohl was everyone's future husband! I've seen him recently at ACL Fest with them Crooked Vultures, and he still looks pretty good...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

For me I had just gotten out of the army and was at my first year at College and Nirvana was pretty much "the" music at most of the parties and events, so when I hear their music It just brings back some good memories.......


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2014)

envirotex said:


> ^^^Ha, ha! Dave Grohl was everyone's future husband! I've seen him recently at ACL Fest with them Crooked Vultures, and he still looks pretty good...




I'd hit it.

Recently it was pointed out that Nirvana had three albums. That's it! Crazy the influence from those few records.

I was in junior high when it happened. One girl wore black for a month to mourn him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> I owned the entire Nirvana catalog, but more because I was a huge Foo Fighters fan and wanted to support my future husband Dave Grohl. I even built a popular FF fan art website back in the day - hosted on Xoom!


Foo Fighters rock! But I do not want DG as a husband. LOL Anytime the FF are in MKE though, I'm at the concert.

LOL @ Xoom!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

csb said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^Ha, ha! Dave Grohl was everyone's future husband! I've seen him recently at ACL Fest with them Crooked Vultures, and he still looks pretty good...
> ...




Wait, I thought we graduated the same year... I know it was my freshman year of highschool because that WAS the year I spent with cool aid colored hair, doc martins and converse shoes and wore lots and lots and lots of flannels. It happened just before everyone else in the clique went "straight edge" and I took a veer toward the Birkenstocks.

I would rather Richie Sambora, but Dave Grohl isn't bad to look at...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 8, 2014)

Not many people know this, but Rolling Stone lists him in the top 100 guitarists of all time...

I really like the Unplugged recordings...especially "The Man Who Sold the World". Probably in my top 20, maybe top 10, even.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Not many people know this, but Rolling Stone lists him in the top 100 guitarists of all time...
> 
> I really like the Unplugged recordings...especially "The Man Who Sold the World". Probably in my top 20, maybe top 10, even.


Yes. that is IMO, their best album, the MTV unplugged


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

My favorite FF concert was when DG was on stage doing a cover of Tom Petty. EPIC...


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

When I was first married, my husband and I were discussing our favorite musicians... I started listing, Richie Sambora, Slash, Carlos Santana, Peter Frampton, Warren Haynes, Kenny Wayne Shepard... he asked if he needed to learn how to play the guitar... but out of them all I think Sambora and Grohl have looks on their side... well maybe Kenny Wayne but he's the only one from "my generation" and hasn't aged yet


----------



## envirotex (Apr 8, 2014)

Saw Slash the other day at SXSW; he is holding up pretty well also...


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 8, 2014)

^^^ Assuming you can see through that mop dog hair cut he has. Or is that gone now?


----------



## envirotex (Apr 8, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ Assuming you can see through that mop dog hair cut he has. Or is that gone now?


Still has it...with Robby Kreiger.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Assuming you can see through that mop dog hair cut he has. Or is that gone now?
> ...




I wonder if he is bald under the hat now though...


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2014)

Class of 1997. Junior high for us was 7-9th grades.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

csb said:


> Class of 1997. Junior high for us was 7-9th grades.




ahhh... gotcha... Class of 1997 but Junior High was 6-8th and Highschool was 9-12th grades...


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 8, 2014)

I was big into Britpop so Damon Albarn was my 2nd future husband, followed by Rivers Cuomo. My first boyfriend looked like a Korean crossover between the two of them (horn-rimmed glasses, track jackets and softer features) but he turned out to be a jerk so I got over my tendency toward pretty boys. Now instead of musician look-alikes, I'm married to an Andy Richter look-alike.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 8, 2014)

Heroin.

I was in the mood for Nirvana a while back and found this on Youtube. Good watch.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Payy47wH6XY


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't say that I was ever a fan of Nirvana or their type of music, so I really don't even remember when he died to be honest with you. I know he had a huge impact on the music scene, but I've always been a country music guy, so I never felt that impact. Still, he was extremely talented and it was a shame to lose him so soon.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 9, 2014)

I was in college when he off'd himself, and of course the bars scenes were all grunge at the time.

I was never 'moved' by it, I just remember saying WHAT A DUMBASS. if life is that bad, take your $$, change your name, cut your hair, move, and start fresh.

But those who are mentally ill enough to commit suicide, don't think in rational terms anyway


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> ...mentally ill enough to commit suicide...


It must be a scary place to be in.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 9, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> I was big into Britpop so Damon Albarn was my 2nd future husband, followed by Rivers Cuomo.






Aaah...Rivers Cuomo. An artist and a Harvard Grad. Plus, who doesn't like at least one Weezer song?


----------

